# Verizon GS3 Reverse Tether help needed



## jandjfowler (Aug 8, 2011)

Trying to reverse tether on Verizon GS3. I am rooted and have downloaded Reverse Tether (Trial). When I turn it on it says to turn on USB tether in settings. When I do that, it checks my subscription and says I need to call to subscribe. I frequently use a work computer with no wifi in the office and horrible mobile data connection.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

jandjfowler said:


> Trying to reverse tether on Verizon GS3. I am rooted and have downloaded Reverse Tether (Trial). When I turn it on it says to turn on USB tether in settings. When I do that, it checks my subscription and says I need to call to subscribe. I frequently use a work computer with no wifi in the office and horrible mobile data connection.


Why are you using Reverse Tether? Never heard of this app. It sounds like all you're trying to do is get internet for your computer through your phone. There are other apps for that which I really like. Wifi Tether for Root Users is one. It's wireless too, if you have trouble go to settings-device profile and make sure that it's set to the galaxy s3.

Now, you also mention that you have a horrible mobile data connection in your office. Now, if that's the case, and your phone gets crappy signal there, tethering won't help that much. All tethering does is give your computer the internet connection your phone is getting. If your phone doesn't get a good internet hookup in your office, that won't help.

However, if you do get good signal in your office, then tethering will help you big time. I use it all the time.


----------



## jandjfowler (Aug 8, 2011)

Tether is not what I need. I'm trying to pick up the internet connection from my computer to my phone as I cannot connect to 3g or 4g. As I said before I can't connect to WiFi as it is not available in the building.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure it's an option available to you, but I would try getting a cheap USB wireless adapter and use Internet connection sharing on your pc. It will create a wireless AP using that adapter

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

